# sealing lake bed?



## Too-Many-Hobbies (Mar 25, 2010)

Well, iv recently started making a swamp using news paper balls and plaster cloth (or paper towel in my case) I was wondering how I could seal my lake bed without having to use sculptamold or flex paste, would it be a bad idea to seal the lake bed with plaster? Then paint over top of it or should I force myself to order sculptamold?

Thanks!


----------



## KarmaJ (May 28, 2010)

well I'm kinda of a newbie to the hobbie as well, but I am a member of a large train club in my area, and for all our lake beds and river we use latex paint. If you plan to use woodland scenics water products, or Acrylic glaze, latex paint is a great way to seal. That's what I'm using in my river and lake section to seal.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm about to embark on a layout with a lake...I plan to get a piece of clear, textured glass from a stained-glass shop for the water. Paint the down side and recess it into the sheet foam surface of the table, then create my shoreline and shape the lake by stretching my shoreline across the glass.


----------

